# Blackstar HT-5 vs Egnator Tweaker



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the blackstar actually appears to be less expensive than the egnator.

decisions, decisions....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...listening to the youtube clips and i have a feeling the blackstar is more to my taste.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...listening to the youtube clips and i have a feeling the blackstar is more to my taste.


The HT-5H is a 5 watt and the Tweaker is 15 watt, I believe.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

they both sound great but i think i would pick the blackstar


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> The HT-5H is a 5 watt and the Tweaker is 15 watt, I believe.


...true, that is a bit of a disparity.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

David, there's my Blackstar/Traynor post (I'm Lance Romance) you should read. How about a two-amp with your Traynor YCV-15 for cleans and the Blackstar for your dark side? Radial "Bones"-series A-B and you'd have tone to kill. -Eric


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Lance Romance said:


> David, there's my Blackstar/Traynor post (I'm Lance Romance) you should read. How about a two-amp with your Traynor YCV-15 for cleans and the Blackstar for your dark side? Radial "Bones"-series A-B and you'd have tone to kill. -Eric


...i'm not quite ready for a two-amp set up, with all the related wiring, extra footswitch etc.


----------

